# High Gas Prices!



## brianj517 (Sep 22, 2005)

On the way home from work last night, I stopped at a local filling station and asked the clerk for five dollars worth of gas....

He promptly farted and handed me a receipt... :P 

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Dutch (Sep 25, 2005)

Brian, Pray tell, did you have to "swipe" your debt card and where??  :shock:  :oops:


----------



## bob-bqn (Sep 27, 2005)

Earl - I didn't need that image! :shock:  :lol:


----------



## Dutch (Sep 27, 2005)

Scary, isn't it?


----------

